# Changement DD sur iBook 12" : modele ???



## TRN (14 Août 2005)

Bonjour

des pb sur le DD de mon iBook 12"... que me conseillez vous ???

Merci a vous


----------



## Tox (14 Août 2005)

Hello,

Pour choisir un disque dur, je me suis référé à cet article : http://www.tomshardware.com/mobile/20041213/index.html

En gros, en 5400 tours - 8Mo, WD et Seagate offrent un bon compromis. Si tu as un plus gros budget, les disques 7200 tours sont les plus performants. Sauf erreur, Hitachi et Seagate en proposent.


----------



## TRN (14 Août 2005)

Ca par exemple ?????







Samsung SpinPoint 60 Go 5400 trs/min  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[MP0603H]


En stock
Expedition sous 2 à 5 jours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samsung SpinPoint 60 Go 5400 trs/min - UDMA 100 - Buffer 8 Mo - Format 2.5" - Garantie 3 ans


----------



## Monsieur Paul (14 Août 2005)

Oui. Mais le Travelstar 40 d'Hitachi est pas mal non plus (il existe en 60Go : http://www.grosbill.com/fr/informat...-HITACHI-TRAVELSTAR-2.5pouces-60Go-5400t-8Mo), pas très bruyant.
Les Seagate sont vraiment les moins bruyants.
En revanche, tu vas vraiment t'amuser pour le remplacer (prévois de quoi bien identifier la vingtaine de vis à déposer). Réserve bien trois heures et un espace de travail où personne ne mettra les pieds !


----------



## TRN (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour

qui a experience de changement de DD ..

Difficulté? piege a eviter ?

PS ai trouve mode emploi sur MacBidouille pour le changement , autre conseil ?


----------



## benout (15 Août 2005)

sur un iBook je crois que c est pas evident...si t as un peu d argent et que tu te sens pas, fais le faire par un apple center...
Ben


----------



## Monsieur Paul (15 Août 2005)

Je me suis tapé ça il y a deux mois. Je dors mieux maintenant, mais c'est un des bricolages les plus durs que j'ai eu à faire. Et pourtant, j'ai eu des Mac SE et un PowerMac 8500 (des références!).
Bon, allez, OK, j'en rajoute un peu.
C'est tout à fait faisable si tu as tout l'équipement: tournevis torx, etc. Et un truc indispensable pour dégager les clips de la coque polycarbonate de l'iBook sans risquer une casse : une vieille carte de crédit ou assimilé.
Pour les vis, je ne blague pas: le mieux serait de les poser sur une feuille, avec un schéma des emplacements de chacune. Bref, les identifier clairement.
Le pas-à-pas de Mac Bidouille est bien fait, sinon.


----------



## TRN (16 Août 2005)

Merci  pour vos conseils...

je vais me tenter le demontage...

Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller pour le choix du ou des tournevis Torx...
il y a des boite du 4 au 9  et d'autre 10 au 14

lesquelles choisir????

Merci a vous ???


----------



## TRN (16 Août 2005)

UDMA 100 - Buffer 8 Mo - Format 2.5"

suffise pour le choix du DD, bien entendu en focntion des couts le plus rapide et dont la capacite est la plus grande ..

me trompe-je ????

merci a vous


----------



## TRN (16 Août 2005)

personne pour me renseigner?????


----------



## chagregel (16 Août 2005)

Il y a de nombreux sujet sur les changements de disques durs, essaye de faire une recherche dans ce forum et dans le forum Switch et conseils d'achats


----------



## FdeB (16 Août 2005)

moi je te dirais comme MR Paul, car comme lui j'ai démonté beaucoup de macs et le ibook c'est un vrai me...dier. Je le déconseil à tous le monde , tu risque la casse si tu n'es ni patient ni bricoleur mais bon courage quand même, moi je ne le ferais pas une deuxième fois....


----------



## Monsieur Paul (17 Août 2005)

Moi ça me gaverait de le refaire, mais au moins je sais faire maintenant.
Pour la clé Torx, désolé, impossible de me souvenir laquelle est la bonne. Je l'ai achetée à l'unité. Je crois que c'est une 9 (pas sûr).

autres liens pour le démontage:
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibookg4/
et pour les bons vieux iBook G3:
http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=97


----------



## chupastar (17 Août 2005)

Allé je répond car j'ai fait le changement de DD il n'y a pas longtemps de mon DD sur un iBook 12" 800 G4.

Et franchement c'est super facile, pas besoin de trois heures comme on peut entendre ici ou là. Ca a du me prendre une heure et demie à tout casser, et pourtant c'était la première fois que je le faisais.

Pour le tournevis Torx il te faut du 8, 2¤ chez casto à l'unité.

Pour démonter la coque j'ai utiliser un tas de carte fidélité de carrefour, au fur et a mesur que t'avance tu les cales entre la coque ce qui l'empêche de se refermer et t'aide pour l'avancement.

Pour ne pas perdre les vis (bien plus qu'une vingtaine), j'ai utilisé le pas à pas de MacBidouille et au fure et à mesure que j'ôtais les vis je les collais à l'aide d'un bout de scotch sur leur emplacement sur les photos que j'avais imprimé au préalable.

Sinon j'ai mis un DD samsung 80Go 5400Tr/min 8Mo dont il y a une photo au dessus.

Je ne remarque pas les grands changements de vitesse dont on parle ici ou là. Il "gratte" beaucoup moins et la lecture et écriture est inaudible (vraiment!) par contre il y a comme un léger souffle dont j'avais entendu parler sur un sujet du forum. Rien de vraiment gênant du tout.

Un gain sur la vitesse de démarrage comme sûrement sur l'ensemble de système mais rien de vraiment impressionnant.

Voilà!


----------



## TRN (17 Août 2005)

Bonjour


et là, chapeau le forum...

Merci a tous....

je suis rassuré et dès le we prochain, je m'y met


@+


----------



## Monsieur Paul (18 Août 2005)

Alors il y a les optimistes, ou inconscients, ou pas trop pratiquants du SAV sur Mac? ou tout ça à la fois.

Certes démonter un iBook, qu'il soit un G3 ou G4, c'est pas comme subir une chimiothérapie, on s'en remet plus facilement.

Mais c'est pas non plus comme ajouter de la RAM dans un iMac G3 (30sec), voire G5 (2mn).

Alors comme je ne connais pas l'expérience du demandeur, je préfère l'avertir. Je maintiens une moyenne de trois heures (démontage-remontage), car certaines vis peuvent être grippées. Notamment les Torx qui maintiennent le HD dans son berceau: j'ai passé 45mn sur l'une d'elles, complètement bloquée. Je n'en avais pas de rechange, vu que c'est pas franchement un modèle courant.

Bref, il faut compter sur la chance pour éviter de trop se faire ch?
Allez, bon courage, pour une vieiile bécane G3, c'est vraiment une bonne idée. Ça lui donne une nouvelle jeunesse.


----------



## chupastar (18 Août 2005)

J'ai eu un petit pb de vis aussi, mais une cruciforme, il faut avoir la petite boite avec les tournevis adaptés (j'ai payé la mienne 2¤ ).

Par contre, pour le torx comme pour les clé allen, je trouve que là quand même on peut y aller fort sans ne rien abîmer du tout, alors qu'un cruciforme ça s'abîme assez vite.

Moi je maintient que c'est assez facile, il faut se lancer avec tout ce qu'il faut sous la main, du temps et de la place dégagée. Franchement, où est la grande difficulté? Si on prend son temps il ne peu pas y avoir de pb je pense...


----------



## TRN (19 Août 2005)

OK et merci a tous...


je prend le risque et demarre mon chrono...

Compte rendu semain prochaine

Cordialement


----------



## chupastar (19 Août 2005)

Soit juste méthodique et tout se passera bien.


----------

